# Scotty Triple Rod Holders - Who sells them??



## Lewie15 (Feb 20, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has purchased the scotty triple rod holders (see the link below).

http://www.scotty.com/marine/products/p ... riple.html

Been looking everywhere online and can't find anyone who stocks them. I've seen photos on this site and on others of rigged kayaks having this rod holder, so they must be available from somewhere.

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

mate this is your best bet

http://www.kayakfishinggear.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=17

fast shipping form the US and cheap

Lee


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Also grab the holders and any other gear you may need eg mounting hardware they are cheap on that too and wont cost anymore to ship

Lee


----------



## Lewie15 (Feb 20, 2008)

cheers guys


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

these are great bits of kit, ive had mine for close to a year and they rock


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

CABELAS! http://www.cabelas.com
very cheap , well compared to here, unless you want to help aus out and buy from here 

here is the link to be precise 
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... &noImage=0
and this is in us, so use a currency converter to figure it out. only took 2 weeks for rod holders i bought from there.


----------



## Lewie15 (Feb 20, 2008)

I ordered a triple scotty rod holder yesterday from kayakfishinggear.com as well as a fishing pfd yesterday- https://018577c.netsolstores.com/index. ... &ProdID=54

They seem pretty impressive, emailed quickly to ask what kind of shipping i required and said it will arrive on the 15th, which is very quick. Shipping cost me $38 for express.


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

Lewie15 said:


> I ordered a triple scotty rod holder yesterday from kayakfishinggear.com as well as a fishing pfd yesterday- https://018577c.netsolstores.com/index. ... &ProdID=54
> 
> They seem pretty impressive, emailed quickly to ask what kind of shipping i required and said it will arrive on the 15th, which is very quick. Shipping cost me $38 for express.


the triple from that shop only includes the base for the three mounts.... don't you want the rod holders? or do you already have them? let us know how it goes, i was looking at them and never got around to buying it... have fun .
cheers, Tom.


----------



## Lewie15 (Feb 20, 2008)

beardys said:


> Lewie15 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a triple scotty rod holder yesterday from kayakfishinggear.com as well as a fishing pfd yesterday- https://018577c.netsolstores.com/index. ... &ProdID=54
> ...


Yeah I already have one rod holder, so I will put that straight on the mount. I plan to get a fish finder, and will get another rod holder in time to put on the mount. I can get the scotty rod holders locally.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i ordered mine from the same people. Arrived on the day they said, awesome. I also scored a free stubby holder, and a magazine


----------

